# Suche Karte mit HDMI eingang



## daniel kay (15. November 2008)

Hi leude, ich suche nach ner karte oder einem anderen medium mit einem HDMI eingang um daten von nem DVD/HDD recorder auf den computer zu übertragen (konnte leider selber nichts finden)... hättet ihr da eine empfehlung?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2008)

ich kenn da leider nix, aver: ein HDMI-kabel würde einen film "in echtzeit" übertragen, und beim PC müßtest du das dann wie bei nem videorecorder aufnehmen - das ist dir hoffentlich klar? nicht das du denkst, du könntest einen 2std.flm per HDMI wie über USB in 10min als datenpaket übertragen oder so...


----------



## daniel kay (15. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich kenn da leider nix, aver: ein HDMI-kabel würde einen film "in echtzeit" übertragen, und beim PC müßtest du das dann wie bei nem videorecorder aufnehmen - das ist dir hoffentlich klar? nicht das du denkst, du könntest einen 2std.flm per HDMI wie über USB in 10min als datenpaket übertragen oder so...



Youp is mir schon klar, ne adere übertragungsart (z.B. über scart oder antennenkabel) vom player direkt an den PC wär auch ok, hauptsache man könnt die daten übertragen und da bearbeiten, ist bei uns hier wichtig weil der player ne maceke hat und keine DVDs mehr brennen kann und wir vor dem einschickend ie daten auf der platte einigermaßen sichern wollen


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2008)

hat der recoder kein USB? wenn der nur HDMI und scart hat, dann hast du KEINE möglichkeit, die "daten" zu sichern. dir bleibt nix anderes übrig, als die filme abzuspielen und mit ner video/TV-karte in echtzeit aufzunehmen.

oder du baust die platte aus und schließt sie zwecks rüberkopieren an den PC an.


----------



## Riezonator (16. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> oder du baust die platte aus und schließt sie zwecks rüberkopieren an den PC an.



das funzt nicht weil die total anders formatiert sind  Windows zeigt dir nur einen unformatierten Datenträger an


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> das funzt nicht weil die total anders formatiert sind Windows zeigt dir nur einen unformatierten Datenträger an


 
sicher? bei JEDEM hersteller?


----------



## daniel kay (17. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hat der recoder kein USB? wenn der nur HDMI und scart hat, dann hast du KEINE möglichkeit, die "daten" zu sichern. dir bleibt nix anderes übrig, als die filme abzuspielen und mit ner video/TV-karte in echtzeit aufzunehmen.
> 
> oder du baust die platte aus und schließt sie zwecks rüberkopieren an den PC an.



Wie gesagt das mit dem echtzeit kopieren IST mir schon klar, ich bräuchte nur ne empfehlung für ne karte die die daten empfangen kann und wenn möglich nicht zu teuer ist (und VIELLEICHT ne aufnahme software dabei hat)


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2008)

hmm, ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus, aber wenn du wert auf qualität setzt, dann sollte es ne echte videokarte sein. so was kostet aber halt schon >50€. software wäre da dabei.

ich kenn da aber nur karten/USB-boxen mit S-video-anschluss. HDMI oder scart hab ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## daniel kay (18. November 2008)

Was würdet ihr denn zu soetwas sagen
PX-AV200U


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2008)

theoretisch o.k, wenn es geht, dass du per scart adapter das Svideo-signal senden kannst, aber hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Videoschnitt - Plextor ConvertX PX-AV200U  nicht grad begeister. ist aber die frage, ob es ein einzelfall war bzw. es neue treiber gibt. 

allgemein sind die produkte in der soarte nicht grad gut bewertet.


ps: das teil kopier aber glaub ich AUSSCHLIESSLICH direkt auf ne DVD, also nicht auf festplatte. vlt. mal die anleitung runterladen und nachsehen.


----------



## Riezonator (19. November 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sicher? bei JEDEM hersteller?



der Hersteller wäre Blöd wenn er es nicht machen würde weil sonst jeder x-beliebige die HDD wechseln könnte

also für Panasonic Recorder leg ich meine Hand für ins Feuer da geht es nicht und ich nehme mal an das das bei allen großen herstellern so ist


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2008)

Bei Technisat z.B. hat ein Hobby-Programmierer aber einen "Decoder" geschrieben...


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> der Hersteller wäre Blöd wenn er es nicht machen würde weil sonst jeder x-beliebige die HDD wechseln könnte


 wieso? das macht doch ein produkt sogar attraktiver, wenn man die platte bei bedarf wechseln kann...  außerdem heißt ja "eigenes format" nicht automatisch, dass man die platte nicht vlt. auch MIT dem gerät formatieren kann.


----------

